

Reviewing the Nokia N900, User & Developer opinions - gubatron
http://www.gubatron.com/blog/2010/07/07/reviewing-the-nokia-n900-user-and-developer-opinions/

======
gubatron
Disclosure: I'm an Android developer. However I've also developed Qt4
applications, something which had me excited about Maemo since I could've
leveraged my skills to build on yet another mobile platform. After trying this
phone for 3 weeks, sorry Nokia.

